
Who’s Responsible For The Explosion In Government Spending? - CMartucci
http://whatblag.com/2011/07/11/whos-responsible-for-the-explosion-in-government-spending/
======
dlikhten
An interesting argument. However the financial crisis just hit as well. We may
have been sailing ontop of a whale thinking we're in clear waters under Bush.

